# What's the deal with tool belts?



## quarky2001

I remember when I was an apprentice my project manager and foreman were always riding my ass about putting my toolbelt on, despite me telling them that it made my back burn like nobody's business at the end of every day. 

Luckily, I was tutoring a high school student in his physics course at the time, and as it happened his father was a spine surgeon. I asked him about the matter, and he told me he sees a large number of carpenters and electricians to have some of their lumbar vertebrae fused as a result of damage from tool belts. He also did the same surgeries in some people's necks, because they had been using suspenders. I put this fellow in touch with my employer, and I haven't heard anything about it since.

Is this a common attitude? Sacrifice your health for a slight increase in productivity?


----------



## Switched

A toolbelt is perfectly fine and efficient for certain tasks, when it is properly loaded.... or rather when all of the excess tools that have no business being in there have been removed (Residential guys are the worst offenders of this).

I rarely wear my belt, but If I am working on a ladder I will either have on a belt or an apron, I would have to fire my own ass if I had to get down every time I needed a screw, strap, washer, tool, etc....

Like all the rest of the tools out there, they have a time and a place to both use them and take them off.


----------



## quarky2001

Switched said:


> A toolbelt is perfectly fine and efficient for certain tasks, when it is properly loaded.... or rather when all of the excess tools that have no business being in there have been removed (Residential guys are the worst offenders of this).


True that... I've seen so many resi guys on sites that look like they're preparing for battle. Steel stud building? Put a 3/4" bender in your hammer loop, haha.


----------



## HackWork

quarky2001 said:


> Is this a common attitude? Sacrifice your health for a slight increase in productivity?


This right here is the new generation, Gentlemen. 

Soon we won't have any tradesmen available due to threat of broken nails.


----------



## RePhase277

Some people believe you have to have a toolbelt with every size nutdriver, screwdriver, pliers, hammer, tape measure, and assortment of connectors. And you have to wear it to crawl under a machine or take a poop.

Those people are what plumbers call "stupid".


----------



## RePhase277

HackWork said:


> This right here is the new generation, Gentlemen.
> 
> Soon we won't have any tradesmen available due to threat of broken nails.


That's nothing to joke about mister! My uncle was a carpenter and broke a nail on a job once. He died 38 years later.


----------



## HackWork

RePhase277 said:


> Some people believe you have to have a toolbelt with every size nutdriver, screwdriver, pliers, hammer, tape measure, and assortment of connectors. And you have to wear it to crawl under a machine or take a poop.
> 
> Those people are what plumbers call "stupid".


I always used an apron and sometimes put a little 4-tool pouch on the side. Every task required different tools so I would only load up with what I needed.

Why carry linemens when installing pipe? Why carry a tape measure when pulling or splicing wire? When I see a guy with a 17 pocket tool pouch filled with tools, I see a guy who can't properly organize himself.


----------



## quarky2001

HackWork said:


> This right here is the new generation, Gentlemen.
> 
> Soon we won't have any tradesmen available due to threat of broken nails.


No kidding. Fall arrest harnesses are a waste of time too. They take like, 90 seconds to put on. And to hell with hard hats, they're always getting in the way. Safety glasses are always fogging up, and gloves compromise your manual dexterity. And why use those damn welding shields? It's only a bit of "sand in your eyes" sensation later in the day. It takes time flipping those things up and down. And those darn boots? Just don't step on nails or drop things on your feet, people!


----------



## HackWork

quarky2001 said:


> No kidding. Fall arrest harnesses are a waste of time too. They take like, 90 seconds to put on. And to hell with hard hats, they're always getting in the way. Safety glasses are always fogging up, and gloves compromise you're manual dexterity. And why use those damn welding shields? It's only a bit of "sand in your eyes" sensation later in the day. It takes time flipping those things up and down. And those darn boots? Just don't step on nails or drop things on your feet, people!


You should be chicken steve's protégé.


----------



## splatz

HackWork said:


> This right here is the new generation, Gentlemen.
> 
> Soon we won't have any tradesmen available due to threat of broken nails.


One more generation and they'll just stay home under their bed with their phones.


----------



## Switched

HackWork said:


> I always used an apron and sometimes put a little 4-tool pouch on the side. Every task required different tools so I would only load up with what I needed.
> 
> Why carry linemens when installing pipe? Why carry a tape measure when pulling or splicing wire? When I see a guy with a 17 pocket tool pouch filled with tools, *I see a guy who can't properly organize himself*.


Or organize his job in phases.... 

Although with certain remodel/TI jobs you are performing multiple things at once. In situations like that I would rather have my tools in a tray next to me or in a tote next to me......


----------



## HackWork

Switched said:


> Or organize his job in phases....
> 
> Although with certain remodel/TI jobs you are performing multiple things at once. In situations like that I would rather have my tools in a tray next to me or in a tote next to me......


EXACTLY. That's actually why I started using the Husky tray. At the time I was using a Veto Pro Pac which became a pain to put all the tools back into all the time. So I would take all the tools I was using during a given day and use the tray to hold them while moving around, only keeping the tools I needed at that exact time in my apron or pouch.


----------



## splatz

In my experience spine surgeons may be brilliant about fixing spines but there are others that know more about how work habits that lead to spinal problems. 

It's definitely true that overloaded tool belts can cause trouble, and it's pointless to load yourself that way, but it's more because it causes you to shift your hips, alter your gait a bit, and otherwise put things out of line which will wear on you over time. So really even a pretty small tool pouch can cause trouble over time. 

Suspenders make all the difference, because you don't tend to shift your hips around to keep the belt from falling down. You can load up pretty heavy with suspenders as long as the load is fairly even from side to side. For certain tasks I'll wear a belt with a drill holster on one side and a tool pouch on the other with tools, hardware, and fasteners in it. 

Without suspenders it's miserable and a constant distraction trying to keep your pants up, with suspenders it's no problem. 

I guess some people might, but suspenders don't bother my neck or upper back, I think it's more overhead work that causes that. 

If a task can be executed efficiently without a tool pouch have at it but if you have to get up and down a ladder three times as often because you don't have the necessary tools on your person, that's no safety advantage. If you have them on the floor and have to bend over to pick them up 1000 times a day, and occasionally trip over them, that's not a safety improvement either. If you fall off a ladder because you're fumbling for your tools instead of wearing a good suspended rig, no good. If you starve to death because nobody will hire a halfass dainty that's worried so worried about their precious ass they won't wear a tool belt, no good.


----------



## 350X

What's the deal? Could be just a bunch of lazy tradesmen not staying fit. Just find what works for you.


----------



## MTW

I have two tool belts - a padded Klein carpenter's style belt that I use exclusively for roughing. It has pliers, utility knife, one flat screwdriver, a hammer and tape measure on it, and that's how it stays. I never wear it for anything other than roughing as it's too heavy and awkward for finish work, but I find it essential for speed on roughing. 

Then I have a leather pouch and belt with my daily tools on it - philips and flat, strippers, pliers, needle nose, and tic tracer. I can do most everything with that. All the other tools stay in the Husky electrician's tote and I take them out as needed. 

I use the Hax method - aka Husky tool tray as needed too.


----------



## backstay

quarky2001 said:


> No kidding. Fall arrest harnesses are a waste of time too. They take like, 90 seconds to put on. And to hell with hard hats, they're always getting in the way. Safety glasses are always fogging up, and gloves compromise your manual dexterity. And why use those damn welding shields? It's only a bit of "sand in your eyes" sensation later in the day. It takes time flipping those things up and down. And those darn boots? Just don't step on nails or drop things on your feet, people!


Settle down there Canada, it's called humor.


----------



## TGGT

quarky2001 said:


> No kidding. Fall arrest harnesses are a waste of time too. They take like, 90 seconds to put on. And to hell with hard hats, they're always getting in the way. Safety glasses are always fogging up, and gloves compromise your manual dexterity. And why use those damn welding shields? It's only a bit of "sand in your eyes" sensation later in the day. It takes time flipping those things up and down. And those darn boots? Just don't step on nails or drop things on your feet, people!


OSHA does not require a full body harness on a scissor lift. Some manufacturers may "require" it. The rails count as fall protection so long as you don't stand on them.

Don't tell most safety guys that, they'll throw a fit.


----------



## TGGT

splatz said:


> In my experience spine surgeons may be brilliant about fixing spines but there are others that know more about how work habits that lead to spinal problems.
> 
> It's definitely true that overloaded tool belts can cause trouble, and it's pointless to load yourself that way, but it's more because it causes you to shift your hips, alter your gait a bit, and otherwise put things out of line which will wear on you over time. So really even a pretty small tool pouch can cause trouble over time.
> 
> Suspenders make all the difference, because you don't tend to shift your hips around to keep the belt from falling down. You can load up pretty heavy with suspenders as long as the load is fairly even from side to side. For certain tasks I'll wear a belt with a drill holster on one side and a tool pouch on the other with tools, hardware, and fasteners in it.
> 
> Without suspenders it's miserable and a constant distraction trying to keep your pants up, with suspenders it's no problem.
> 
> I guess some people might, but suspenders don't bother my neck or upper back, I think it's more overhead work that causes that.
> 
> If a task can be executed efficiently without a tool pouch have at it but if you have to get up and down a ladder three times as often because you don't have the necessary tools on your person, that's no safety advantage. If you have them on the floor and have to bend over to pick them up 1000 times a day, and occasionally trip over them, that's not a safety improvement either. If you fall off a ladder because you're fumbling for your tools instead of wearing a good suspended rig, no good. If you starve to death because nobody will hire a halfass dainty that's worried so worried about their precious ass they won't wear a tool belt, no good.


I won't lie, even my little pouch and tape measure will wear on me after 8 hours or more. I try to correct my posture in spite of it, but I'll notice some discomfort for a while. Doesn't seem like much weight, but I definitely notice it after a long day.

Curl a 5 pound weight for several hours and your arms will burn.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

An apron and smallest of pouches can get you through most common tasks. 

You may need a bolt bag if you are carrying some hardware.

Most service calls your pants pockets should carry all you need.


----------



## mvigneux

Most tradesmen don't take the best care of themselves, don't work their core or back out to be strong to do their jobs and carry their pouches.

I definitely require them for a green 1st year apprentice, they don't it understand which toools each task will require.

Once they get the hang of things I have no problem with them dropping the unnecessary tools into their bag.

The biggest benefit of a pouch is to hold fastener and tools while climbing a ladder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wendon

splatz said:


> One more generation and they'll just stay home under their mommy's bed with their phones.


FIFY

Sent from my Samsung with a cracked screen protector


----------



## trentonmakes

I like my belt!

Like most i mainly wear it during roughs, otherwise i carry it on my shoulder and drop it where im working. Then I just grab what i need as i need it.

Texting and Driving


----------



## daveEM

I wore a belt for at least 40 years. 










Like a Boy Scout I like to be prepared and pack as much as I can into it. 

Had a hernia and then an operation to fix it a year or so ago so now I carry the new one. It has a clip on the back and I clip it to the ladder. 

My back seems to be fine although I did hurt it about 30 years ago when I was carrying a roll of #10 wire at night and stepped in a hole.

I really wanted to be a Formula 1 driver. Just didn't work out for me.


----------



## Ink&Brass

Unless I'm building a distribution, or working in cramped spaces, my toolbelt is on. I don't know how I'd stay productive working new-build commercial without one, and if you can, good on you, but I know what makes me productive, and it's not a bunch of pants pockets filled with tools. I'm 27 years old, 6'1, and weigh 285 lbs without tools, and I manage. Anyone in even slightly better shape than me, with a properly fitted and efficiently-loaded belt, should have no issues.

Wearing quality gear helps too. I kind of hated wearing belts until I dropped some good coin on an Occidental Leather belt. I have the 9596 model and Stronghold suspenders.


----------

